# [SOLUCIONADO] lsmod no muestra nada

## Fitap

Hola gente,

Me puse a compilar el kernel en forma manual segun el handbook, y no se que hice mal, algo seguro, porque no me carga mas el driver de la wifi de mi notebook como tampoco la tarjeta de sonido.

Si booteo con el kernel viejo tengo todo andando perfectamente.

Buscando un poco en el foro y en google di con un comando que muestra donde estan los modulos compilados, es asi, pero en mi caso solo tengo modulos compilados en la carpeta que corresponde a la version anterior del kernel.

Empece con la version 4.0.5 y ahora estoy queriendo compilar manualmente la version 4.1.12, pero cuando hago lsmod, no muestra nada, osea, no tengo ningun modulo compilado, ni incorporado al kernel.

Raro.

Segun la wiki, compilar el kernel e instalarlo no es dificil, solo hay que tener en cuenta el uso de grub.

Alguna ayuda?

Gracias desde ya.Last edited by Fitap on Tue Dec 08, 2015 6:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## quilosaq

 *Fitap wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> cuando hago lsmod, no muestra nada, osea, no tengo ningun modulo compilado
> 
> ...

 lsmod sólo muestra los módulos que tengas cargados en memoria en ese momento.

Los que tienes construidos puedes verlos con el comando: 

```
find /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/ -name *.ko
```

----------

## Fitap

Gracias quilosaq por responder, el comando que mencionas lo ejecute y trae los *.ko de la carpeta 4.0.5, pero nada hay en la carpeta 4.1.12? algo pasa que make && make modules_install && make install no esta haciendo.

----------

## quilosaq

Asegúrate que tienes seleccionadas las fuentes del kernel 4.1.12 antes de iniciar el proceso de construcción:

```
eselect kernel list
```

De la Wiki de Gentoo. Definir el enlace con eselect.

----------

## Fitap

Lo he verificado y apunta symlink de forma correcta.

```

sudo eselect kernel list

Available kernel symlink targets:

  [1]   linux-4.1.12-gentoo *

```

Estuve buscando en el foro temas con problemas en la construccion de los archivos .ko y pareciera ser un problema de udev, no lo se todavia, por ahi tendria que hacer un downgrade de udev, la version que tengo actualmente es la siguiente.

```

equery list udev

 * Searching for udev ...

[IP-] [  ] sys-fs/udev-216:0

```

Como hago downgrade a un paquete ?

----------

## quilosaq

 *Fitap wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> problemas en la construccion de los archivos .ko y pareciera ser un problema de udev
> 
> ...

 No creo que tenga nada que ver.

 *Fitap wrote:*   

> Como hago downgrade a un paquete ?

 Para udev sería 

```
emerge =udev-version
```

. El problema es que en Portage la menor versión que hay disponible actualmente es la 216 así que no puedes instalar una anterior.

----------

## esteban_conde

Mira a ver que te devuelve "cat /usr/src/linux/.config" ahí podras ver lo que hay seleccionado con =m si luego de eso ves que los módulos no se han compido e instalado vuelve al principio make menuconfig ..... salva, make && make modules && make modules_install  cp arch/x86_64/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-4.1.12 (¿fin?)

Posiblemente tengas que construir un intramfs y sin genkernel actualmente es complicado.

----------

## Fitap

Gracias quilosaq, esteban_conde.

Nose que ha pasado pero he solucionado el problema, como les dije anteriormente estoy construyendo el kernel en forma manual, es bastante sencillo y en mi caso use como titulo del hilo lsmod no muestra nada ya que tengo en el .config modulos (=m) en vez de built in kernel (=y), me resultaba raro que no se hayaran cargado una vez booteado el sistema, al menos uno tiene que estar cargado, tambien me resultaba raro que modprobe iwlwifi no me arrojara ningun error ni advertencia, aunque puede ser que estuviera built in, porque es el driver que usa mi tarjeta y esos si los tengo compilado con el kernel.

El problema resulto no estar en lsmod, ya me lo habia anticipado quilosaq, es erroneo el titulo de esta consulta, el problema fue que en el directorio 4.1.12 no habia ningun archivo *.ko, creo que ese debio ser el problema, el kernel levanta pero no encuentra drivers, tal es asi que no tenia wifi, sonido, pero si tengo mouse, screen, teclado, eth0, algo raro ha pasado.

Re-instale nuevamente gentoo-resources, linux-firmware, y me puse a compilar el kernel dentro de la carpeta /usr/src/linux que apunta al kernel descargado, pero en vez de hacerlo con root lo hice con mi usuario usando sudo make xconfig && sudo make modules_install && sudo make install y como ya tenia editado mi grub.cfg ahora no se me presenta ningun problema.

Debo decir que tambien use una sola vez la opcion make defconfig, y una vez iniciado/arrancado el kernel sin problemas me puse a tocarlo a mi gusto, excepto algunos errores mas y muchos mas que vendran en el futuro por tocar esto y esto otro, tengo el kernel funcionando como queria.

Me gusta sacar todo lo que no me hace falta y activar ya sea en modulo o dentro del kernel otras cosas que creo serian util para mi.

Gracias por su ayuda.

----------

